# Okuma or Fenwick crankbait rods?



## Thomas_Z (Nov 12, 2019)

Guys, need your help with this one. I'm thinking of improving my skills with crankbait bass fishing. Need to know your thoughts on what rod to buy. I saw a Kevin VanDan video where he's using his tour series rod (fiberglass and graphite blend) He describes all the pros and cons. So, I thought about buying a new one for me. Are here any of Fenwick Elite Bass Casting, Okuma Scott Martin Tournament Concept rod owners. Actually I saw all of them on this list. Just need a professional opinion which one from above is better


----------

